# Windows Fax Konsole / Faxversand und -empfang unter Windows XP



## The_Matrix777 (10. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute!

Brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe.
Ich habe auf meinem Windows XP Home Rechner den Faxdienst installiert und nutze die Fax-Konsole mit dem Modem *Creatix V.90 HaM.* 
Der Fax-Empfang klappt soweit ganz gut. (Zumindest sind die Testfaxe von meinem Freund am Rechner angekommen.)
Der Fax-Versand klappt überaupt nicht. Der Rechner waählt die Nummer an, das angewählte Fax klingelt, geht auch ran, aber dann bricht der Rechner ab und meldet "*Fehler beim Fax-Versand*".
Dies ist eigentlich nicht so tragisch, da ich das Fax hauptsächlich zum Empfangen eingerichtet habe, wäre aber trotzdem schön, wenn hier jemand vielleicht ne Lösung hätte.

Da der Rechner auf einer eigenen Leitung hängt und sozusagen seine eigene Nummer hat (welche früher einmal ein Telefonanschluss war und immer noch die gleiche Nummer ist) kommt es des Öfteren auch vor, dass Leute dort anrufen. Für mich nicht schlimm - eigentlich kanns ja nicht für mich sein^^
Trotzdem würde ich gerne eine Rufnummernerkennung haben, um so nachvollziehen zu können, wer da versucht anzurufen und ob es denn nicht doch ein Gespräch für mich ist ;-)

Hat da jemand einen Tipp? 
Fürchte mal dass es mit der Windows Fax-Konsole unmöglich ist. 
Gibt es Freeware zum Fax-Empfang und -Versand, die Rufnummern protokolliert? Oder gibt es einfach nur ein (Freeware-)Programm, dass das Modem überwacht und lediglich die Nummer anzeigt, wenn jemand anruft? Oder gibt es noch eine ganz andere Möglichkeit, an die ich noch gar nicht gedacht habe?

Schon mal vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten!

Gruß
Julian


----------

